# A successful debut



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

for Brady  in rally.

Brady earned a 99 for a 2nd place behind his mama Towhee who earned a perfect score (she really did) for a 1st place.

Brady was focused and his tail was awagging, he was slightly out of heel position a time of two but by my standards, not rally  I am very very happy with him!! His first time in the ring and his first leg.

Towhee did an awesome job; she was in the ring for ring exposure which the judge kind of laughed about and said she guesses Ms Towhee is ready for  Her attention was awesome as was her attitude.

It was a hectic day for sure. 

Faelan in the Utility ring (really nice work and he was working a 195 1/2 but took the wrong glove; I sent him as his head turned; bad timing/handling on my part). As we were starting Directed Jumping, they were walking the rally ring. So I had about 1/2 my walk through time. Then Towhee and Brady were separated by 1 dog who did not pick up so I needed to move Towhee up. No real warm ups for any of the dogs but they really did a nice job :wave::wave:

For those curious, Faelan's score break down:

Signals (1 1/2): a slight bump on left turn, a slight lag near a corner and a slightly crooked finish.

Scent Discrimination Metal (1): Front
Scent Discrimination Leather (0.5): Finish slightly behind me
Directed Retrieve - a big fat NQ
Moving Stand - (1/2): finish
Directed Jumping (1): 1st front slightly off, 2nd finish slightly off. I was truly impressed with his Go-Outs today!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What an awesome debut for Brady! Congratulations on wonderful rally legs for Towhee and Brady.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay Brady!!! Very nice  Thank you for sharing the details, for those of us who have never competed it is helpful to hear the things that happen and also to understand why getting it right in practice is so important. Any time you think to break these things down to very simple details, I really appreciate it


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great day for all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great day! Congratulations all around!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Brady and Towhee!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on a very good day!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is wonderful news Sharon and what a great day! Great attitudes and great scores.


----------

